# Wife turned some lures



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

So Shannon invaded the lathe and came out with these two poppers, they are turned from yellow cedar. I sealed them and primed them, then she went nuts on the marbleized paint. I have no clue how she did it (I better watch next time) but she did say it is the same process as how she used to marbleize paper.

Hope ya'll like em,
Tom


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Very pretty. I'll definately have to try that when I actually get to touch the lathe. My son has pretty much taken over it for now. 

Is the hardware from a kit or just parts you'll picked up somewhere?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Kinda looks like she used thin paint and a toothpick. I have done "swirles" on other things but not a lure yet.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks all, 
no kits for the hardware, she through drilled the body and we have S/S welding wire from the nose to the tail wraps, grommets on the belly with a swivel hanging on the wire, hook on swivel.
She did not do the tooth pick thing but actually dipped the plugs in some kind of alum bath, then let them dry, she then dipped in something else that had the paint floating on it.
Here is a google search I found with something similar to what she did:
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4188/is_20060116/ai_n16004944


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Now that is talent. Great work. :cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. Love the paint.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Surf Hunter said:


> Thanks all,
> no kits for the hardware, she through drilled the body and we have S/S welding wire from the nose to the tail wraps, grommets on the belly with a swivel hanging on the wire, hook on swivel.
> She did not do the tooth pick thing but actually dipped the plugs in some kind of alum bath, then let them dry, she then dipped in something else that had the paint floating on it.
> Here is a google search I found with something similar to what she did:
> http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4188/is_20060116/ai_n16004944


That is cool. I saw a show where they were doing that with t-shirts.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks great and good trick on the wire going through. How about the front hook, is it screwed in or somehow attached to the wire going through. I like them.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

There is a hole in the belly that a swivel goes into then the wire passes through the eye of the swivel holding it in place. Makes for a very strong, very secure method of holding the hooks in place.We also use grommets on the belly hole to protect the wood from the swivel and hook.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, there is a lot of thought involved in your lures. Should be very strong.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice. You really put a lot of thought and effort in on those.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is an X-ray of some commercially made striped bass plugs, this shows how the through wiring and weighting can be done on some different wood lures.
this is how Shannon and I do them.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Surf Hunter said:


> Here is an X-ray of some commercially made striped bass plugs, this shows how the through wiring and weighting can be done on some different wood lures.
> this is how Shannon and I do them.


LOL...where the heck did you get x-rays of lures?


----------

